# Here's an idea for a mask.



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

This may not sound scary, but I have an idea for a costume and mask. Well, this is mainly for the mask. You should take a large funkin (A fake carving pumpkin) and cut the entire bottom out. Then, cut two eye holes in the funkin. Make sure they are large, because if they are too small, you won't be able to see where you are going. Make sure you cut the eye holes to where your eyes are, if your eyes are close together, make the eye holes close together, if your have fish eyes, make the eye spread apart. Cut however big of a mouth you want and make sure you have at least two nose hole. Remember, depending on how big your head is, you need to find the right size. The bigger the funkin, the more the cost. If you want a special effect, buy two yellow LED lights. Glue a special type of battery to the funkin's OUTSIDE. Connect the wires to the LED lights and then glue the lights to the eye holes, but make sure the lights aren't covering up your eyes. If you are worried about people seeing the battery and wires, then get a large hooded cape so that the hood covers the wires and battery. 

Does it sound like a good Idea?

Be honest and give me your opinion. 

Ben


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Sounds like an interesting idea. I would suggest you think of the style of eyes, nose, etc, before you start to carve. Maybe even map thep out with marker beforehand to make sure you have the right placement. 

Interesting Idea, can't wait to see how it looks when your done, Marc V.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll do that. The problem is, large funkins can cost up to $40! If not over. I saw one that could fit my head at Jo-Ann Fabrics. I was originally going to cut out an orange sheet leather for the mask, but then that idea sparked into my head! I would probably buy one from Hobby Lobby or a place that sells them for a better price. Thanks again!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Good idea, but if you put lights into the eyes in front of your own eyes your not going to be able to see very well because of the glare.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

You right. I better just not add any lights. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

You may be able to add lights inside the pumpkin itself, depending on how much room is left after fitting it to your head. LEDs are small and they don't get terribly hot, so you could still manage a 'candle light' glow with proper placement. Might be worth playing around with. If not LEDS, perhaps there are some good orange/yellow glow sticks that would work for an evening.


----------



## djsmith (Oct 8, 2012)

This is mine that I made a few years ago. Two part foam/ fiberglass. It wasn't heavy at all, I made cushion padding that my head sat in. I had strobing LEDs and a fan built in. Molded plexiglass eyes and mesh wire covered with speaker grill mesh behind the teeth. It got lots of attention and even won costume contest the two years that it was in service. The best memory that I have with it was the year that I sat in the yard with it and put a huge candy bowl in my lap an had a sign that said "candy if you dare". When the kids would come up I would come to life and growl. The only downfall was the lights, they gave me a headache. Hope this helps.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

djsmith said:


> This is mine that I made a few years ago. Two part foam/ fiberglass. It wasn't heavy at all, I made cushion padding that my head sat in. I had strobing LEDs and a fan built in. Molded plexiglass eyes and mesh wire covered with speaker grill mesh behind the teeth. It got lots of attention and even won costume contest the two years that it was in service. The best memory that I have with it was the year that I sat in the yard with it and put a huge candy bowl in my lap an had a sign that said "candy if you dare". When the kids would come up I would come to life and growl. The only downfall was the lights, they gave me a headache. Hope this helps.


Wow, I must say that is amazing! I'm going to try to put a hood over the head though. That helps a lot! Thanks!


----------



## UnsoundM (Dec 12, 2012)

I've worked LED's into masks a few times using these guys
http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-wired-bolts/little-dot-smd-led-accent-light/639/
They're extremely small (the LED itself is about the size of a flat thumbtack), prewired, come in a multitude of colors, and are so bright that I've actually had to put things over them to partially dim them on a few occasions.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

My husband once surprised me while I was passing out candy. He had carved out a real pumpkin and made a big opening that showed his face. I almost peed because I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

UnsoundM said:


> I've worked LED's into masks a few times using these guys
> http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/led-wired-bolts/little-dot-smd-led-accent-light/639/
> They're extremely small (the LED itself is about the size of a flat thumbtack), prewired, come in a multitude of colors, and are so bright that I've actually had to put things over them to partially dim them on a few occasions.


For someone that's a dunce at electronics, how would I power these? I have some red LEDs, similar to their Wired 12VDC LED, on a pair of cheap frames that I wear for my costume (see avatar) and would love to replace them with something a bit lighter. The LEDs I have are attached to a circuit board that allows you to choose from a few different blink patterns and takes a 9V battery.

I love the funkin idea! I've always wanted to do a pumpkin headed character and this would be great with for a head swap with my existing costume.


----------



## The_Spookinite_Webmaster (Aug 31, 2013)

Dex1138 said:


> For someone that's a dunce at electronics, how would I power these? I have some red LEDs, similar to their Wired 12VDC LED, on a pair of cheap frames that I wear for my costume (see avatar) and would love to replace them with something a bit lighter. The LEDs I have are attached to a circuit board that allows you to choose from a few different blink patterns and takes a 9V battery.
> 
> I love the funkin idea! I've always wanted to do a pumpkin headed character and this would be great with for a head swap with my existing costume.


Is your costume a character you have? I'm big into making scary/Halloween characters! My character is a Pumpkin Phantom. (my avatar too). What I want is to make him more real looking. A funkin would give him a 3d effect instead of a cheap rubber mask. You should do the same with your character. 

The Spookinite Webmaster (My Alter Ego) is on my website here, http://spookinite.com/SPOOKINITE/creature_of_spookinite.html

Hope you enjoy them.

I should make a new thread on characters.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Use a white robe, instead of black. If you use black, get a scythe. You can easily dress as a scarecrow with that:


----------



## Dex1138 (Sep 4, 2013)

The_Spookinite_Webmaster said:


> Is your costume a character you have? I'm big into making scary/Halloween characters! My character is a Pumpkin Phantom. (my avatar too).


Yes, it's something I put together and evolved over a couple years. This is what it looks like: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dex1138/8144940889/sizes/z/in/set-72157631903430070/

Way back when I first started doing it, I had LEDs that were pinned to the outside of the head mask. A few years ago I found a neat little device online that has the LEDs wired to a small circuit which lets you pick from 4 different settings to make the eyes blink differently. The only problem is I had to mount them to frames from a cheap pair of sunglasses and I also have to wear glasses to see, so it's kind of a pain but worth it!

It's called the Salem Creep. Because A: that's where I am on Halloween and B: people were always saying "that's creepy as xx" lol


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Dumb old Jim just used an actual pumpkin for his "mask", of course I just sat in a chair at the end of the Time-Travel rollers and pointed quickly (as to "Scare") those exiting the device. Most never thought an actual person would be wearing an actual pumpkin, but I usually think outside of the pumpkin, er "Box".


----------

